# Applying skins



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been considering a DecalGirl skin for my K2, but am somewhat put off by the prospect of putting the thing on.  I just cannot imagine applying one myself and having it come out looking as good as the ones I have seen.  Can anyone enlighten me on how these are applied, and on just how hard it is to do so?  What happens when it goes wrong?  Any horror stories?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Leslie wrote up an awesome step by step set of instructions when she skinned her first Kindle:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,459.0.html

I know I found them very helpful when I did mine!

Basically, take it slowly, use clean hands, and don't be afraid to reposition things a little as needed. I don't think we've had any real horror stories here on KB; I saw one on the Amazon boards a while back, but it was someone who went too fast, didn't think to read the instructions on the DecalGirl site for skinning other devices (they're all pretty similar), and therefore he got fed up pretty quickly. As long as you follow the instructions above, you'll do fine!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 6 thumbs, and I got mine on with no problem...


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

I've always had an m-edge cover, but I never saw the point of the skins until I realized just recently how dingy my K1 was getting. I've had her for about 8 mos and she's seen a lot of use. Just about 2 weeks ago, I finally broke down and bought the tropical scene Decalgirl skin. My fine motor skills are not the best and I have absolutely no patience, but it only took me 20 minutes or so to put it on and now she looks so lovely that I wish I'd dressed her sooner. 

I'd post a photo, but I'm pretty clueless about how to do that. Believe me, if I could do it, you can too!


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

This all sounds very encouraging - no skill required, no patience required, and very little time required!  I think I can do this...

I gather that the skins are removable, but not very reusable, right?  Once they are removed, do they leave any nasty residue?  Do they stay on well, or do they start to peel off over time?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Just make sure to take time with it. It will turn out nicely, trust us! What are you ordering?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

wazdakka said:


> This all sounds very encouraging - no skill required, no patience required, and very little time required! I think I can do this...
> 
> I gather that the skins are removable, but not very reusable, right? Once they are removed, do they leave any nasty residue? Do they stay on well, or do they start to peel off over time?


They stay on very well and leave no residue. They are actually pretty easy to handle when putting it on. It is a heavy enough material that it doesn't crumble up and stick to itself. It is sticky enought to adhere but not so sticky that you can't reposition it. Just be careful not to pull too hard and stretch it. Have fun!


----------



## duck833 (Mar 29, 2009)

Non handy person with big fingers, no problemo, even did it after three nice glasses of Oregon Pinot Noir.

Cheers!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

wazdakka said:


> This all sounds very encouraging - no skill required, no patience required, and very little time required! I think I can do this...
> 
> I gather that the skins are removable, but not very reusable, right? Once they are removed, do they leave any nasty residue? Do they stay on well, or do they start to peel off over time?


The skins I have had don't peel off at all. They are incredibly durable and well-sticking. When you do take them off, however, they don't leave a residue (this applies to decalgirl, the only brand I have bought).

As for re-use: the skins I have taken off have not been reusable. Of course, I was mostly focused on getting them off. There is at least one person here who took the skin off very very slowly, put it back on the backing sheet it came on and blew hot air from a hair dryer on it. She said that it was definitely reusable. Me? I'm not that patient.

L


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

wazdakka said:


> This all sounds very encouraging - no skill required, no patience required, and very little time required! I think I can do this...
> 
> I gather that the skins are removable, but not very reusable, right? Once they are removed, do they leave any nasty residue? Do they stay on well, or do they start to peel off over time?


I was wondering that same thing. Since I purchased six skins, I wanted to be able to re-use them. You CAN do it, IF you are careful when removing it. It will be stretched out and wrinkled a bit, but just put it on the original backing that it came on. Then take a blow dryer on low heat, and for about ten seconds pass it over the skin. It will shrink right back into its original shape and looks great! Just leave it on the backing until you want to use it again.

The blow dryer trick even helped me out a few times when I had to re-apply the skin several times because I wasn't satisfied with a particular area. Because I reapplied it such many times, it began to stretch. I just took the blow drier to it for a few seconds and it went right back into shape.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

Leslie said:


> As for re-use: the skins I have taken off have not been reusable. Of course, I was mostly focused on getting them off. There is at least one person here who took the skin off very very slowly, put it back on the backing sheet it came on and blew hot air from a hair dryer on it. She said that it was definitely reusable. Me? I'm not that patient.
> 
> L


Yes, that was me, Leslie! I was the one who posted that question on the boards and decided to try the blow drier. Actually, it doesn't take too much patience (because if it did, I definitely would not have given in a second try!). 
Just don't RIP it off, but be a little careful. If it wrinkles, take the drier to it and watch it shrink back in a few seconds.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

wazdakka said:


> I have been considering a DecalGirl skin for my K2, but am somewhat put off by the prospect of putting the thing on. I just cannot imagine applying one myself and having it come out looking as good as the ones I have seen. Can anyone enlighten me on how these are applied, and on just how hard it is to do so? What happens when it goes wrong? Any horror stories?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dan


If you want to see how they go on, you can go to youtube and search for decalgirl - I don't think there are any demos of Kindles, but you can see people putting them on laptops, iPods, iPhones, etc. The trickiest part is getting it around the keys, but honestly, it's all pretty easy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Meemo said:


> If you want to see how they go on, you can go to youtube and search for decalgirl - I don't think there are any demos of Kindles, but you can see people putting them on laptops, iPods, iPhones, etc. The trickiest part is getting it around the keys, but honestly, it's all pretty easy.


Someone here made a video of skinning his Kindle. Of course...who it was and where the link is...sigh...maybe someone here has a better memory than me.

L


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds great.  Thanks for all the help everyone.  Now all I need to do is decide which one I want.  The "busy" patterns and design seem like they would be distracting, so I am leaning toward one of the landscape pictures.  The lone tree - "Stand Alone" - is the one I am currently thinking about.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dan, 

I received my Stand Alone skin Saturday, but haven't tried to put it on my Kindle 2 yet. Yesterday was a very busy day, and I'm taking some cold meds, so decided to wait until I have more time and a steadier hand. 

As for the appearance of the skin, I was afraid that it might clash with my green World Tree Oberon cover, but I think they will be ok together. The skin is absolutely beautiful (as is the cover). I thought the blue might be a bit too bright, but it really seems to be perfect. (I hope I don't feel differently about it once it's in place. I don't see why I would dislike it then.)

Good luck with your skin!

Cindy


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

Applying the decalgirl skins are easy peasy- just take it slowwwww. As yes- I've tried the hair dryer trick too!

As for not liking how the skin looks on the kindle- it's kinda like when you paint your room a new color. You have to live with it for a few days before you can really decide if you like it or not. I know many kindle owners who didn't like the skin when they put it on but after a few days- they couldn't imagine their kindle naked again!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

What did you use to clean your Kindle before applying the skins? My Kindle is only a week old, but I know that I need to be sure it's oil-free. Is a small amount of rubbing alcohol on a lint-free cloth ok? I know that I wouldn't let this seep between the buttons, nor would I want to get it on my screen. Thanks for any suggestions!

Cindy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've switched out my skins with no problem. The hair-dryer works very, very well for over stretched skins, even if it's still on the Kindle.

As for applying it, the trick is to start at the bottom and get them lined up on the keyboard and then the rest goes right on. Take your time on the buttons, don't be afraid to take them off and reposition them if they're not right the first time. I even stretch them a little to show less of the white (not for the faint hearted) For the back, line the bottom of the skin up with the speaker holes. The skin should just be barely touching them.
'
I can't have a naked Kindle. The bright white is way too distracting. I was demo-ing my manager's new Kindle for her last night (and I kept telling her, "I have got to get you a skin!").. So now I'm on the hunt for a skin to go with the Fuschia M-Edge thats not too busy.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> What did you use to clean your Kindle before applying the skins? My Kindle is only a week old, but I know that I need to be sure it's oil-free. Is a small amount of rubbing alcohol on a lint-free cloth ok? I know that I wouldn't let this seep between the buttons, nor would I want to get it on my screen. Thanks for any suggestions!
> 
> Cindy


I'd had my K2 for nearly three weeks before I added a skin. All it took was a plain, dry, microfiber cloth. No issues applying the skin. And for comparison, my iPhone is always covered in fingerprints a minute after I clean it, so I KNOW there were prints & oils on the K2. A good microfiber cloth (I use a fine weave meant for lens cleaning) is invaluable around electronics of any kind.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Just had to report back that I was able to successfully put a skin on both my iPhone and my Kindle. The iPhone skin is "Orient," and my Kindle 2 is now wearing "Stand Alone." Both are beautiful, but the "Stand Alone" skin is really lovely, as it gives my Kindle a very tranquil feel and appearance, and provides a nice contrast with the text. Although I was a bit worried about how my "World Tree" Oberon cover (green) would go with the skin that I chose, I needn't have worried. It's beautiful, and the cover and skin aren't viewed at the same time, but there'd be no real clash of colors if they were seen together. Thanks for your hints in answer to my earlier question.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

After reading all of this information I am thinking of buying my K2 a decalgirl skin.
I had some of the same worries about applying,and worried it would leave a residue.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've switched out my skins with no problem. The hair-dryer works very, very well for over stretched skins, even if it's still on the Kindle.
> 
> As for applying it, the trick is to start at the bottom and get them lined up on the keyboard and then the rest goes right on. Take your time on the buttons, don't be afraid to take them off and reposition them if they're not right the first time. I even stretch them a little to show less of the white (not for the faint hearted) For the back, line the bottom of the skin up with the speaker holes. The skin should just be barely touching them.
> '
> I can't have a naked Kindle. The bright white is way too distracting. I was demo-ing my manager's new Kindle for her last night (and I kept telling her, "I have got to get you a skin!").. So now I'm on the hunt for a skin to go with the Fuschia M-Edge thats not too busy.


I have the Disarray design from DecalGirl with the Fuschia Platform. It picks up the hot pink color nicely and is kind of an all over design; not distracting at all. BTW, I salvaged the Disarray skin from my last Kindle that had to be returned. The hair dryer worked great!


----------



## veeboo (Apr 9, 2009)

DD

That skin is lovely! I wonder why I've never noticed it before!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

veeboo said:


> DD
> 
> That skin is lovely! I wonder why I've never noticed it before!


I like it. It goes with my fuschia M-edge, my purple Oberon Roof of Heaven, and I figure I'll be ready for the Oberon bright blue when it comes out or a saddle Creekbed Maple. got all the bases covered!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> I have the Disarray design from DecalGirl with the Fuschia Platform. It picks up the hot pink color nicely and is kind of an all over design; not distracting at all. BTW, I salvaged the Disarray skin from my last Kindle that had to be returned. The hair dryer worked great!


Thanks DD, I'll add that to the list of what I'm showing her tomorrow. I actually have no idea which one she'd like..She's seen so many of mine and loves them all.

I'm going in tomorrow to give her a "Kindle Class". She doesn't even have an Amazon account so I need to help her with that too. She's so excited. She has been coveting mine for more than a year. She's leaving in 2 weeks and the other managers bought her the Kindle as a going away present (at my suggestion ) She got it yesterday and the first thing she did when she saw me was ask me to teach her how to use it.. Who better to give a Kindle 101 class?


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

The trick is applying it slowlyyyy.... with clean hands and things. I have a soft cloth with me to help me rub the skin as i slowly apply it. Leslie's instructions was very helpful. Read it first before applying so you would have the idea on how it is applied.

I would order my next one.. Loved them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I'm going to move this to Accessories where I think it more properly belongs. . . . .

Ann


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks DD, I'll add that to the list of what I'm showing her tomorrow. I actually have no idea which one she'd like..She's seen so many of mine and loves them all.
> 
> I'm going in tomorrow to give her a "Kindle Class". She doesn't even have an Amazon account so I need to help her with that too. She's so excited. She has been coveting mine for more than a year. She's leaving in 2 weeks and the other managers bought her the Kindle as a going away present (at my suggestion ) She got it yesterday and the first thing she did when she saw me was ask me to teach her how to use it.. Who better to give a Kindle 101 class?


She won't be able to find a better teacher (or enabler!).  I remember that very first feeling of excitement when I got my first Kindle 1. Great feeling.


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

I finally manged to decide on a skin, and took the plunge.  I went with "Quest," which I hadn't noticed before.  I really like the "old map" look of the thing.  Anyway, thanks for all of the assistance.


----------

